# Big Buck Bunny Movie Review : Open Source Goes Hollywood



## Dark Star (Jul 16, 2008)

**www.imgx.org/files/19470_xt8sy/Poster.jpg

Big Buck Bunny Movie Review : Open Source Goes Hollywood*
​ 
Big Buck Bunny codenamed Peach  is the second Open Source Animated Movie from the Blender Stable.. Like its elder sibling Elephant's Dream this movie has been created using Free and open Source software Blender .. The Project Peach started in October 2007 and produced an amazing result know as Big Buck bunny which was released April 10, 2008.. The premier of film was done at Amsterdam while the movie was available for online download from 30th May Onwards..

Big Bunny emerged as a great animation film..Giving tough competition to Huge Animation makers like Dream works, Pixar and others.. Without having backup of Multinational Companies  like Intel. Hp etc... Blender Institute successfully released a  beautiful and entertaining Movie..The company rendered the film using Network.com Sun Grid compute utility service, and hosts it.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19462_buve9/Intro.png 
​  Big Buck Bunny is a whole new concept which is similar to Dreamworks creation of making animal animated films. Big Buck Bunny presents a new face of Blender , the ability to create spectacular 3d models , rendering of grass ,hair, fur etc.. 

The Movie starts with  a beautiful soothing sound and chirping of birds.. The earlier scenes depict the aesthetic Landscape.. Which is followed by screening the Bunny lair and the Movie Title.. The Movie can be divided into two parts in which different faces of Bunny has been presented.. The calm and peaceful loving and  outrageous bunny set to teach the rodents a lesson..

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19465_rsyiu/Start.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19455_phfa4/Bird%20Chirpping.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19466_l3tg1/Staring%20The%20Fly.png​ 
As the film proceed we will notice a oversized rabbit known as Bunny or “JC”  living in an aesthetic atmosphere surrounded with Plains, Birds , Trees  and Butterflies.. Bunny is calm and gentle by nature ,who is fond of butteries and flowers.. But the peace no longer prevailed as the plains was stunned by the arrival of 3 bullying obnoxious rodents,* Frank, Rinky and Gamera.* .. These rodent amuse themselves by teasing helpless and poor creatures.. The notorious rodents trio ends up by killing the Butterfly which was very close to Bunny.. Soon after that they drove the Bunny out of the plains by redirecting their attacks over him..The intruders  destructive and cruel nature outraged the Bunny and the bunny made up his mind to teach the trio a lesson..  


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19468_vu74g/The%20Rodents.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19463_ocsdl/Planning%20to%20Hit%20Bunny.png ​
Keeping his gentle and loving nature aside The Bunny prepares himself for saga.. The bunny superbly prepares the battlefield with loads of booby traps and weapon .. He prepares himself to take the revenge of the death of his beloved Butterfly.. The trio finally nail down to the perfectly crafted booby traps and the bunny get hold of the intruders thus successfully completing his revenge.. After the Vengeance, Bunny again lived a happy life in the cozy paradise.. Once again Peace prevailed on the halcyon world and Bunny lives happily with his animal friends..The movie has  a fantastic and slapstick end 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19467_isopa/Starting%20The%20War.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19464_ziws6/Preparing%20for%20War.png  
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19456_xfefw/Bunny%20Catches%20Rodent.png  ​ 
The Movie is a 100% entertainer , though the plot and characterization of the movie is little clumsy in the beginning which is followed by trill and creativity later on .. The film does have  a unique satire. There are scenes which provide you a small laughter.  The Movie didn't even bore you for a second though doesn't comes with a strong Storyline like  Madagascar and Over the Hedge..

The Background Music is just too good and has been perfectly produced to suite the scenario at a particular instant. The music support Dolby Digital surround sound for crystal clear and theatre like sound output.. The Music is also available for Free download.. 

The movie comes out a decent watch even at multiple times..Blender and its Institute has shown tremendous improvements in every aspect whether its 3d Models or the animation.. Big Buck Bunny features better 3d models and animation than the older Elephant's Dream . The detailing and animations are more fluid and expressive adding to the eye candy of the Movie ..

Big Buck Bunny now comes in a two DVD set or a Blue Ray DVD.. Getting this DVD not only provide you a hard copy but also aids fund for future projects like upcoming Apricot game.. The two-DVD set of the film includes the model, texture, animation and rendering files used to make the film as well as various quality renders and the PAL and NTSC versions of the finished film. The Blue Ray version adds the more data by including Elephant's Dream Movie in it.. 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19458_ldj5x/Bunny%20Under%20The%20Cave.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19457_hkmym/Bunny%20Smelling%20Flowers.png​ 
Big Buck Bunny is licensed under Creative Common Attribute 3.0 CC-By , which states that if own a hard of soft copy of the product you own the work.. Being an Open Source Movie you can study , edit , redistribute, redesign the movie and share without disclosing the Source Code.. 

The aim of the Project is not only to produce Films but to fund Blender Foundation for Future projects and establish Blender as a prominent 3d Modeling software , one of the strengths of Blender in creating life like creatures. These adds in Big Buck Bunny, as do strong animated backgrounds and effects. Big Buck Bunny stands upto audience expectations and further validate Blender as a professional animation creation suite.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19461_h5lal/Fly%20Under%20Attack.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19460_zed5n/Establishing%20Trap.png​ 
In the End  I would just say that Big Buck Bunny is a must watch movie and a great addon for PMP Owners.. Though the storyline might not impress different audience, apart from this the movie is great in every respect. I don't have anything to complain as the team doesn't have story expert and huge Studio Support. The 10 minute movie won't take much time and will provide you excellent entertainment that rewards repeated viewing. .. The movie is available in different resolution and formats like 480p, 720p and 1080p resolutions and formats like Ogg Theora, mkv, avi and flv [via You Tube], making it easy for every audience to experience the movie without resizing or converting..

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19459_kotdf/Castings.png​ 

*Ratings : - *


Direction  : 4 /  5
Screenplay  : 3.5 / 5
Story Line :  3 / 5
Animation and 3d Model : 4 / 5
Sound  : 4 / 5
Overall  : 4 / 5


​*Download BBB : *Big Buck Bunny  Download
*Shop BBB  :* Blender e-shop | Blender e-shop

Keep the comments and suggestions coming
Regards Darky.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

sweet review.

I hope they make another movie. I am more than willing to contribute my voice to it


----------



## IT Idiot (Jul 16, 2008)

cool


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

@Gautham
provide some metaaaaaal score instead

@IT Idiot
indeed very cool


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice review 
The movie has gr8 graphics story and music
It deliverys message without any one talking in it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> @Gautham
> provide some metaaaaaal score insteadl


My voice is hardly suited for metal. Its more suited for bollywood, pop and other common man's music. Infact, if I try to sing, I sound like Himesh Reshemia 

But since my voice has a wide range of available pitches, and can have the most wierdest sounds ever, its awssome for animated stuff.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its more suited for bollywood, pop and other common man's music. Infact, if I try to sing, I sound like Himesh Reshemia



Sounding like Himesh....Now Himesh may soon have a competitor if u start releasing your albums.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Sounding like Himesh....Now Himesh may soon have a competitor if u start releasing your albums.


I hate that nasal voice.
I much rather prefer a deep baritone or a growl for Metal. 
Among those two, I have the former but not the later.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 16, 2008)

The screen shots look a lot better than other animated movies. The movie is there in Digit July DVD. Will have to watch it when i'm free..


----------



## hullap (Jul 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I hate that nasal voice.
> I much rather prefer a deep baritone or a growl for Metal.
> Among those two, I have the former but not the later.



i got the latter


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I hate that nasal voice.
> I much rather prefer a deep baritone or a growl for Metal.
> Among those two, I have the former but not the later.



Few people like his voice but I am not among them.
But he the best selling artist.
So just complimented for that high pitched twang.


And the screenies look awesome.


----------

